
SV censorship: Snapchat will no longer promote Trump's account in Discover - ycombonator
https://www.axios.com/snapchat-discover-trump-account-bbdfa6b8-f0cb-4c01-9a9d-c3dcb9b3de4e.html
======
uberman
How is not promoting something now the same as censorship?

